# Muscle Egg



## pirovoliko (Feb 3, 2013)

Ive decided to give MuscleEgg pasteurized liquid egg whites a go and ordered some original and chocolate flavored.  Have heard good things and will be posting a review.  

But would appreciate any feedback from anyone who has used it, including how they consume it (drinking it...with what?)


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 3, 2013)

Wondering the same.


----------



## Spongy (Feb 3, 2013)

I use it, I like it!  DRINK IT LIKE A MAN!


----------



## Popeye (Feb 3, 2013)

Does the pasteurization change the egg at all ??? I haven't been able to eat eggs lately.....weird i know.....anyone know if that matters for  the egg supps?


----------



## Helios (Feb 3, 2013)

What do you mean you haven't been able to eat eggs lately?  You just don't want to or you actually can't eat them for some reason?  The pasteurization shouldn't change the nutrition profile, so I would think the egg would basically be the same.  



Popeye said:


> Does the pasteurization change the egg at all ??? I haven't been able to eat eggs lately.....weird i know.....anyone know if that matters for  the egg supps?


----------



## Popeye (Feb 3, 2013)

I've been getting sick as hell the last few months...alll of a sudden....like severe cramping...even vomiting


----------



## Popeye (Feb 3, 2013)

worse if its more raw...never had that problem until as of late...


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 3, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> Wondering the same.



Same here.


----------



## Illtemper (Feb 3, 2013)

I wanna know what the texture is like with the muscle egg, is it still like a raw egg in texture or is the sliminess better???


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 3, 2013)

my understanding is its better in taste and texture than raw


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Feb 3, 2013)

Looking forward to a review broskie. Was thinking about purchasing aswell.


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 3, 2013)

gimme about a week.  just ordered yesterday...will post soon....bt i know a guy who drinks it all day long...LOL


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 3, 2013)

pirovoliko said:


> gimme about a week.  just ordered yesterday...will post soon....bt i know a guy who drinks it all day long...LOL



Yeah man, I am interested in seeing how you like them.  I have been thinking about ordering them too.  Another form of protein into the mix is always worth considering.  I did hear good things about them.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 3, 2013)

Any difference in this product versus liquid egg / egg whites available at the market?


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 3, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Any difference in this product versus liquid egg / egg whites available at the market?


Will let you know....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 3, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Any difference in this product versus liquid egg / egg whites available at the market?



Yeah... Flavors. Comes in chocolate, caramel etc... I think it might be cheaper too, but do the math.


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 3, 2013)

Its about the same POB (depending on whatr you pay for eggs).  A half gallon is 7 dozen eggs and costs $16-17 depending on quantity (cheaper if you buy gallons)..  but save the trouble of separating the whites and the mess involved, not to mention not a good idea to drink raw whites as they are not pasteurized


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 3, 2013)

I couldn't wait, I had to order some today.


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm guessing you just chug the flavored ones.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 4, 2013)

so do they also come in the handy drinkable ones like they show on the site or just the juggs? ive always wanted to try those too, but eggs will make me sick if they are not cooked really well!, not sure why but they do!

popey:

i had the same issue with chicken, eggs, peanut butter, and canned chicken for a few years could not eat any of that stuff because i had just burned out on it all and turned to red meat and it was oh so glorious!1  but after a few years of not being able to consume this stuff, im back and it all tasts great again... 

might want to just give ur body a break for a while from eggs and stuff that suddenly makes u feel like crap, body adapts fast, so maybe a break and supplementing some other form of protein instead of eggs will do it for u for a bit?


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 9, 2013)

=D>





BigHerm said:


> I'm guessing you just chug the flavored ones.



Thats what I did. I like it, the choc. is good and I think better tasteing than whey mixed with water.
I give it a thumbs up.


----------



## username1 (Feb 10, 2013)

ordered today, i'm guessing this can be used as a breakfast substitute in a hurry? since it's real egg whites right?


----------



## Spongy (Feb 10, 2013)

Correct, just remember that it will digest faster since it is not cooked so you may not get all the absorbtion you would from a cooked egg, but it works in a hurry.  Like I said, I use it.



username1 said:


> ordered today, i'm guessing this can be used as a breakfast substitute in a hurry? since it's real egg whites right?


----------



## AAA (Feb 10, 2013)

Great product, excellent service! I drink in straight and it does not have the slime feel like raw eggs... Verry pure form of protein and better than all the powders out there IMO.


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 15, 2013)

Great product.  Tried the chocolate and Im sold....25gm protein per cup.  Tastes really good. not slimey and goes right down.  Im a fan


----------



## username1 (Feb 16, 2013)

pirovoliko said:


> Great product.  Tried the chocolate and Im sold....25gm protein per cup.  Tastes really good. not slimey and goes right down.  Im a fan



Agreed. Mine just came in yesterday, drank it this morning, tastes good, no texture, smell or nothing. There's no way you would know you were drinking liquid egg whites unless you knew before-hand.


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 16, 2013)

How long does the product keep? What's the shelf life? 

Does it have to be stored in the fridge if unopened.

I want the four gallon box but my fridge does not have room for four gallon jugs.....


Respect,
Vette


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 16, 2013)

the half gallons are a great size.  They come frozen solid and need to be kept frozen until ready to be used.  I think once thawed in the refrigerator they are good for 30 days...cant imagine it lasting that long...


----------



## amore169 (Feb 16, 2013)

I been eating raw eggs for years without a problem, I buy the case at Sam's Club, but I might try this.


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 16, 2013)

After reading vettes list the other day I thinks its time for a change.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 16, 2013)

I got the chocolate, its not nearly as slimy as plain egg whites. The flavor is good as well. The half gallon jugs fitin the door of the fridge. I am on the second jug.


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 16, 2013)

the original unflavored tastes good too.  Anxious to try some of the other flavors


----------



## SAD (Feb 16, 2013)

I've got 4 gallons en route.  Going to completely swear off supplements for a while, with the exception of my nighttime casein shake, so the egg-whites should come in handy.  PM me for a 10% discount code (good for today only).


----------



## AndroSport (Feb 16, 2013)

Spongy said:


> Correct, just remember that it will digest faster since it is not cooked



So... can you cook it and have some fucking delicious caramel or chocolate cooked egg whites?


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 16, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> So... can you cook it and have some fucking delicious caramel or chocolate cooked egg whites?


they can be cooked..


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 17, 2013)

Sweet piro glad u directed me to this thread ill be ordering up today man saweeeeeeet!


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 17, 2013)

youll like it BT


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 17, 2013)

Who drinks the chocolate ones?  Do they taste good?


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 17, 2013)

I think the chocolate tastes great BigHerm


----------



## 63Vette (Feb 17, 2013)

Piro should get a damn kickback from muscle egg. I am ordering the day we come home. Guys a walking advertisement for muscle egg!!

Do it brother!
Respect,
Vette


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 17, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Piro should get a damn kickback from muscle egg. I am ordering the day we come home. Guys a walking advertisement for muscle egg!!
> 
> Do it brother!
> Respect,
> Vette



Agreed Vette!!! Haha


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 18, 2013)

hahahha...just drop my name for a discount....


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 18, 2013)

I drank all of mine already, going to order the gallon jugs this time.


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 19, 2013)

Popeye said:


> I've been getting sick as hell the last few months...alll of a sudden....like severe cramping...even vomiting



Bloody hell...I had this exact same reaction for the past 2-3 days and only now connected it was the egg whites (mot Muscle Egg, just pasteurized egg whites from the market). Cramps and explosive...uh...expulsion of said egg whites. I switched my pre-workout meal this morning from egg whites to just whey protein and no symptoms. 

Hmmm...sudden onset food allergies? Or are Popeye and I manstrating together?...


----------



## Mind2muscle (Feb 20, 2013)

Hmmm I might have to give these a try.  I wonder if it would be cheaper to use these and add carbs/sugar to make my own high calorie drink rather than buying weight gainers....


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 20, 2013)

Mind2muscle said:


> Hmmm I might have to give these a try.  I wonder if it would be cheaper to use these and add carbs/sugar to make my own high calorie drink rather than buying weight gainers....


Some protein, a cup of whites, and some maltodextrin, plus whatever else (peanut butter, etc..) and you are cruising...


----------



## username1 (Feb 23, 2013)

How much are you guys drinking? I drink 2 cups because the amount of protein per serving which is 1 cup (10 egg whites) is only 25g of protein. So if I drink 2 cups I'll get 50g of protein. So that's 20 egg whites? Is that too much? I only drink it 3 days a week on the days I have to go to the gym early in the morning and trying to save on time.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 23, 2013)

I wonder about the guys who cannot stomach this stuff? Im sensitive to even fettuccini sauce makes me gag, so i wonder if ill be able to drink this like a huge cup of flavored buggers?


----------



## Curiosity (Feb 23, 2013)

In the past I've bought liquid egg whites at the grocery store, and mixed them in with my protein shakes (milk and whey protein) just to try to get more variety of protein sources in my diet.

Never really enjoyed cooked eggs, I think they taste gross.


----------



## username1 (Feb 23, 2013)

j2048b said:


> I wonder about the guys who cannot stomach this stuff? Im sensitive to even fettuccini sauce makes me gag, so i wonder if ill be able to drink this like a huge cup of flavored buggers?



it just tastes like chocolate (if you get the chocolate flavored one), it doesn't taste like anything really, i also have a some what sensitive stomach. unless you psych yourself out and keep telling yourself you're drinking "raw" eggs then you won't notice anything. like i said i've been drinking 2 cups which is 20 eggs no problem.


----------



## j2048b (Feb 23, 2013)

username1 said:


> it just tastes like chocolate (if you get the chocolate flavored one), it doesn't taste like anything really, i also have a some what sensitive stomach. unless you psych yourself out and keep telling yourself you're drinking "raw" eggs then you won't notice anything. like i said i've been drinking 2 cups which is 20 eggs no problem.



Thanks user! Appreciate the feedback! Ill give it a go and see if i see the eggs twice or just once! Haha


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 23, 2013)

username1 said:


> How much are you guys drinking? I drink 2 cups because the amount of protein per serving which is 1 cup (10 egg whites) is only 25g of protein. So if I drink 2 cups I'll get 50g of protein. So that's 20 egg whites? Is that too much? I only drink it 3 days a week on the days I have to go to the gym early in the morning and trying to save on time.



I drink two cups a day as well...1 am and 1 preworkout


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 23, 2013)

Hey piro seriously when I went to order it asked if I had a referral lol I put in piro hahahaha


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 23, 2013)

BigTruck said:


> Hey piro seriously when I went to order it asked if I had a referral lol I put in piro hahahaha[/QU
> 
> Im flattered....lol


----------



## BigTruck (Feb 24, 2013)

pirovoliko said:


> BigTruck said:
> 
> 
> > Hey piro seriously when I went to order it asked if I had a referral lol I put in piro hahahaha[/QU
> ...


----------



## LeanHerm (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah mine should be here today.  Took forever to get here though


----------



## DF (Feb 27, 2013)

I've never tried it.  Would be interested in your thoughts though.


----------



## BigTruck (Mar 2, 2013)

Just got my two half gallons of vanilla in and I'll have to give this product a 9 I love the flavor and options are endless due to it being pasteurized. Its not cheap but worth the money!!


----------



## BigTruck (Mar 2, 2013)

BigHerm said:


> Yeah mine should be here today.  Took forever to get here though



Ya herm mine took a week to get here.


----------



## musclebird (Mar 3, 2013)

Popeye said:


> Does the pasteurization change the egg at all ??? I haven't been able to eat eggs lately.....weird i know.....anyone know if that matters for  the egg supps?



A while back i did allot of research into this and i found that pasteurization is good and increases the bio availability of the egg whites, and any egg whites not pasteurized cannot be digested because of advin not being neutralized through denationalization of the protein, lol its a good thing brah because pasteurization cooks them just enough to break down advin and make them digestible. Rocky was wasting his time with tho's raw eggs, leading him self to a biotin deficiency, probably why he lost the fight to that black dude in the last movie


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Oct 1, 2013)

where is the link to the muscle egg website?


----------



## username1 (Oct 1, 2013)

Muscle Egg


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Oct 1, 2013)

yo user good looking brotherr. loll


----------



## powermaster (Oct 2, 2013)

This sounds like some great stuff. Going to google it and get some ordered


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 11, 2013)

Why go this route when you can just buy eggs from the store nd drink em ?? Seriously though lol better digestion or something ?


----------



## mrSlate (Dec 12, 2013)

Salmonella is a possibility. Albeit a slim one. That and the pasteurization process has some benefit over eating a Raw egg/egg white.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 12, 2013)

Fsuphisig said:


> Why go this route when you can just buy eggs from the store nd drink em ?? Seriously though lol better digestion or something ?



 Muscle Egg used to be a sponsor here on the board.  Some of us took the plunge and tried them and I am happy I did.
 Right now they are on sale http://www.muscleegg.com/ buy 3 and get 1 free.
I love the flavors and it beats cracking 10 eggs every morning
I


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 12, 2013)

I always add a tad of real liquid egg whites to all my shakes.  no issues with my stomach....I wonder about these tho.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 12, 2013)

gymrat827 said:


> I always add a tad of real liquid egg whites to all my shakes.  no issues with my stomach....I wonder about these tho.



The gas is wicked if you drink to much. I drink a cup every morning for my pre workout protein.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 12, 2013)

mrSlate said:


> Salmonella is a possibility. Albeit a slim one. That and the pasteurization process has some benefit over eating a Raw egg/egg white.



whats this benefit you speak of im still not sure why this would be any different than just cracking some eggs in a cup and chuggen em down


----------



## bronco (Dec 12, 2013)

Fsuphisig said:


> whats this benefit you speak of im still not sure why this would be any different than just cracking some eggs in a cup and chuggen em down



Crack open some eggs and chug em down like you say. Then get you a jug of the muscle egg egg whites and tell me which one you like better. I've been buying the chocolate egg whites for a few months now and love em


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 12, 2013)

bronco said:


> Crack open some eggs and chug em down like you say. Then get you a jug of the muscle egg egg whites and tell me which one you like better. I've been buying the chocolate egg whites for a few months now and love em



i happen to drink eggs every morning for breakfast and before bed lol


----------



## bronco (Dec 12, 2013)

Fsuphisig said:


> i happen to drink eggs every morning for breakfast and before bed lol



What's your point? So do I, I just happen to buy mine from muscle egg b/c I like the way they taste


----------



## Fsuphisig (Dec 12, 2013)

bronco said:


> What's your point? So do I, I just happen to buy mine from muscle egg b/c I like the way they taste



im just trying to figure out if theres any difference in the two


----------

